# Artists?



## Meek1 (Dec 29, 2010)

So, who is into art on these forums? I myself am very much into stencil/traditional graf. Hell, what lead me to this site in the first place was the fact that I constantly paint freights. If anybody here is into graf or just art in general feel free to post your work or just discuss


----------



## 614 crust (Dec 29, 2010)

This is a kinda shitty piece i done about 9 or 10 years ago






And heres one my little brother done back then. Think he was about 12 at the time.


----------



## Meek1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thats dope man. Im glad to see somebody whos into writing post on this thread? You still go out bombing? I would love to see some of your current pieces


----------

